# Windows in Athearn FP-45



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone had any luck getting windows to stay in the Athearn FP-45 Undecorated?
I have it painted, decaled, and ready to reassemble but cannot seem to get the windows (the press in type) to stay in their frames.... tried a dot of glue but that made a dull spot on the window....

I also launched one into the stratosphere (must have cause it's no where to be found..) with my tweezers...:laugh:

Any suggestions?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Caution ... I do NOT know that loco, so am really out on a limb with this suggestion ...

Might you use a sharp, single edge razor to put some micro-slices along the edge of the window "glass", the thought being that each cut will bend out a tiny bit in a saw-tooth edge that might offer a better "grab" of the window in its frame? Cuts not so deep that you would see them one the outside of the window, but deep enough so that the "saw tooth" cuts are a better friction fit.

Just a thought...

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere there is a type of glue that is for clear plastic. CA glue gives off fumes that will fog the plastic. I wish I could remember the type of glue for this. Maybe someone will chime in with the answer so I can bookmark it. I feel your pain about the tweezer launcher. While working on my latest project I spent 1/2 hour looking for a spring....on the floor, on my workbench. I finally found it between the tips of my tweezers suck there. Never thought to look there LOL.
-Art


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks TJ, I'll give that a try, it has to be better than what I'm doing now....

Art, I was down scraping the carpet with a credit card looking for jumpers.. Swept a 4' x 4' area nothing... I'll keep my eyes posted for that glue too. thanks!

JC


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's what I use... http://www.testors.com/product/136942/8876C/_/Clear_Parts_Cement_Window_Maker

Hobby Lobby sells it...


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Shay, I'll bookmark that link. My local hobby shop may have it they have a bunch of testors stuff.
-Art


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank You Shay,
We frequent Hobby Lobby so next time we're there I'll pick some up!(And I'll bookmark the link as well!)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Shay,

Too bad Calvin never had that super-clear window glue ...












TJ


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry for the "huge pics.."

Okay, so I pressed on with all the advice, and hints I had received, and then today after church I had an idea! This is one of those where you sit back and go, why didn't I think of this sooner...
Well it worked, and I thought I'd share it with you and hopefully eliminate a little frustration on your next "kit" project.

1.The culprit (pin shown as a size reference:










2.I needed something to help hold the tiny windows during assembley that wouldn't lauch them into orbit:
on the wife's desk and Ah-Ha:









3. Cut into strips to accomodate the window:









4. Yet another strip as my backer:









5. Finally Success!









6. Her front:










The Nose decal was a booger with the contour of the Loco, but the solvant has made it lay down better than it appears in the pic.

Decals drying overnight, trip to hobby shop tomorrow after work for a bottle of dull-coat, then add the hand rails, couplers & remount on chassis... then program and run!!!!
Thanks everyone your your help!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

JC


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Good News! I contacted Athearn, and they are sending me a set of replacement windows FREE of Charge! How cool is that?!


----------

